# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Onregelmatig/schokkend ademen kind

## Erik V70

Hallo allemaal, ik hoop dat een van jullie ons op weg kan helpen. 

Situatie: onze zoon van net 7 ademt soms onregelmatig. Hij ademt vooral door zijn mond en houdt dan zijn uitgaande adem lang vast om dan uiteindelijk 'onder flinke druk' uit te ademen. Het is lastig onder woorden te brengen.... Hij ademt in, dan is het een paar seconden stil en dan ademt hij met een flinke zucht pas weer uit. Het kan zo ineens gebeuren, hij ademt normaal en dan, zonder duidelijke aanleiding, gaat hij raar ademen. Als hij verkouden is of eet, dan is het erger.

Een paar jaar geleden zijn we er mee bij de huisarts geweest maar die kon ons niet verder helpen. Een paar weken terug toch maar weer werk van gemaakt en toen is er bij de kinderarts (na loop/conditietest bij fysio) de diagnose astma gesteld. Ik heb zelf vroeger veel last van astma gehad en kon me direct al niets bij die diagnose voorstellen. Hij heeft een paar weken geïnhaleerd/gepuft maar zonder resultaat. De kinderarts heeft ons aangegeven direct te stoppen met inhaleren en ons doorverwezen naar de kno arts. Ze vermoedt een sterk vergrote neusamandel die hem belemmert bij het door zijn neus ademen.

Ik ben deze week bij de kno arts geweest en zijn neusamandel is inderdaad groot, maar niet extreem. Hij heeft neusdruppels gekregen en we moeten over 4 weken terugkomen. Belemmerde ademhaling door een grote neusamandel klinkt mij logisch in de oren en zou zijn ademhaling kunnen verklaren. Nu blijkt dat die amandel niet extreem groot is, valt deze diagnose volgens mij af. 

Wie kan ons in de goede richting helpen/waar moeten we het zoeken?

----------

